# Run Out Edition - DW Doublewax ....



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News From Dodo / DW










*DETAILING WORLD DOUBLEWAX 222 RUNOUT EDITION* (79.95 GBP inc VAT). We are finishing the DoubleWax run with a limited edition of 222 pieces and a revised HYBRID hard wax recipe. At launch, people used to layer hard and soft carnauba waxes, but today, it's about layering a wax over a sealant. So this has a special minty Supernatural Hybrid 200ml award-winning wax/sealant as the base wax, and then the classic Detailing World Soft carnauba wax can go on top. When it's gone, we won't make any more but the small 30ml mini-jars will continue (with a new hard wax recipe flowing in when the old stock has been used up).

*And best of all, Detailing World and Dodo Juice will be donating 22 GBP from each wax sold to CHARITY. You can get 400ml of wax and give to a good cause at the same time*


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

More news coming soon .....


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

interesting stuff


----------

